# Burns



## iworktomuch (Aug 21, 2012)

I know everyone on this forum has been burned by someone or something in there career in the food industry.  So what is your most memorable burn you received or gave to yourself while at work?

This happened when I started cooking some years back.  I was trying to short-cut clean a deep fryer.  So I drained about a forth of the oil out, so that I could just clean the sides(shady I know).  As I was wiping of the sides inside the fryer my right hand slipped, cause I paying attention to someone talking behind me and I stuck my hand in 350 degree fryer oil for roughly three seconds.  I was in shock, so that's why it was in there so long.  Think of the movie scary movie part 2, where the butler with the little hand was stirring the mash potatoes, well that's what my hand looked like for a week.  I couldn't stretch my hand for a whole week, if heat got near it, it hurt like crap.  It's pretty funny now when I look back on that moment...LOL


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine was probably 2 weeks ago. We have the main kitchen downstairs where we're always in. We also have another smaller kitchen upstairs that we do banquets and large parties out of in the upstairs dining room

We had a wedding lunch something or other, 85 people plated, nothing too big. I was cooking the requested turkey steaks on the flat top to golden them up and finish in the oven since we had to plate so many. Keep in mind it's just me and a line cook in there, very unfamiliar with this kitchen. I'm flipping steaks and go to get the pan ready to start veg, grab it BOOM right hand burnt. The burner it was on wasn't lit, but the side one was making the handle hot... but that shit happens all then time. As I stepped back from burning my right hand, I put my left hand down and it started to tickle, then BOOOOOOOM pain like never before. Instead of putting my hand on the pass like downstairs, it's in the flat top's grease trap, middle finger burnt to hell. Still hasn't healed. The final blisters just finished Friday lol


----------



## mediumrareplz (Jun 15, 2012)

^ LOL

trust me, I'm not laughing at your misery but stories like these just make you acknowledge the fact you're not alone.

Started a new gig. Chef is well known, very methodical, high level of detail to everything. I on the other hand am the complete opposite but working my way up. So I'm a little nervous starting out, this of course causes mistakes on my part. Reaching for a plate thats been in a 500 degree oven. right hand burn. flipping a stuffed jalapeno.that has water leaking out the queso fresco stuffing, into a hot oily flat top. middle finger blister was so bad on it and then i was taking trash out and hit the wall and all the water and skin came off so I have raw meat on my finger exposed...this week has been hellish on my hands. the worst one was going to a bar after work, pounding a couple brews, bumming a ciggy and almost dropping the  cig but catching it between my index and middle finger right on the cherry. blisters on both sides. 

I'd rather take a burn than a cut.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

5 or 6 years ago I as rendering a whole duck (minus just the legs) in a cast iron in the oven.  Took the little fella out and set it on the range.  I slid the pan across a couple of range grates and the duck cage rolled, splashing rendered duck fat up and over the rim of the cast iron on the top of my left hand.  Instinctively, I took the towel in my hand and tried to 'wipe' off the fat.  That of course took all the blistered skin right off of me.  I wrapped it up, put on 3 gloves (because putting that hand in that oven friggin hurt!) and continued service.  

I met my ex gf on the subway as we headed home and she made my ass go to the hospital. Thank god she did.  The Dr. wrapped it up and gave me a jar of the blessed silver sulfadiazine.  Not a scar to be seen.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

About 15 years ago I was searing off Salmon filets for a banquet and some of them had a lot of moisture on them.  As I was sliding one in the pan grease popped up and cought the inside of my right ring finger, it was soooo hot it acutally melted the outer 3 layers of skin off my finger an down to the web inbetween them.  I went home after the banquet and my room mate at the time was training to be a paramedic so he did what he thought was the right thing and drained the burn, it turned black within 3-4 days and I was at the hospital having my finger scrubbed and drained followed by a graft. It was a nightmare!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Burned some fingers while frying fish in a cast iron skillet (last nite).

Forget the ice!

Mustard (plain yellow) took the sting away after a short period of time.

For real...old wives tales sometimes really work, lol.

Fingers have some blisters this am, but only hurt when I took a hot shower.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

My worst was probably in culinary school.   During one of the final practicals someone left a saute pan on my station so I just grabbed it to move it out of my way to a back burner.   Needless to say it had just come out of a screaming hot oven and I burned my palm and fingers pretty badly from grabbing that pan.


----------

